# SNES games for Casual Gamers.



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna hack sisters boyfriend PS2 so they can play some SNES games
I need games that Casuals would play like Super Mario.
It would be great that its 2 player but 1 player games are ok too.

List:
Bust a Move
Joe and Mac


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

How casual do you want?


Two player bust a move?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKwEhUCL_WA


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe and Max 1 !!! 

you both can play at same time and screw each other up as you're trying to finish the game, best 2 player on snes ever


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 16, 2012)

Mario Paint, if any of them have a creative side.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 16, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Mario Paint, if any of them have a creative side.



I think that casual won't play it.... i mean... its PAINT!




DaggerV said:


> Joe and Max 1 !!!
> 
> you both can play at same time and screw each other up as you're trying to finish the game, best 2 player on snes ever





BortzANATOR said:


> How casual do you want?
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dSY_h5oxQ6g[/media]
> 
> Two player bust a move?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pKwEhUCL_WA




They are too stupid for Family Fued, I mean i am too cause English is not our Mother language.
But Bust a move and Joe and Mac +1


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2012)

Super Mario World and Super Mario All-Stars should be a pretty good place to start.

Also, Shaq-Fu if you really, really hate them.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually i bet you can find a rom with All stars + World all in one. 

I had another game but i forget... lol


----------



## ChaosAngel (Oct 17, 2012)

Kirby Super Star is a pretty nice co-op Super Nintendo game, great for casuals and hardcore gamers alike.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Oct 17, 2012)

Uniracers is probably one the best multiplayer games on the SNES.

Not a lot of people got to play it originally because Pixar sued, limiting its run to 300k units.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 17, 2012)

DoReMi Fantasy: Milon's DokiDoki Adventure is a splendid little platformer! It's easy to pick up, it's not too difficult, and it has a really charming vibe!

And don't worry about the language barrier. The game is in Japanese, but it's pretty unobtrusive, for the most part.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 17, 2012)

Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.



2D Racers are terrible.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.


I'm not sure about the PS2 emulators but some emulators have problems with that one.


----------



## DS1 (Oct 17, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Uniracers is probably one the best multiplayer games on the SNES.
> 
> Not a lot of people got to play it originally because Pixar sued, limiting its run to 300k units.



I thought that was only the European version (otherwise the US version would actually be worth something...)? In any case, this is exactly what came to mind first.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 17, 2012)

I would say Yoshi's Island but I don't think the PS2 can handle it  

So many casual games for the SNES that it's almost easier to just toss them all on DVD or thumb drive for the PS2 and have at it.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Mario Paint, if any of them have a creative side.
> ...


Actually, Mario Paint does have a few more features than Microsoft Paint. Too bad you can't export your images without a TV capture device.
Again, have to see if mouse emulation works or not.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> GamerzHell9137 said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



No, theres a joystick mod. If he actually bothered to figure out what Mario Paint was then id post a link.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Space Megaforce: It's genius in its simplicity. A basic top-down on rails space shooter with tons of button mashing and power ups that always keeps you moving. It's sort of a spiritual successor to Gun Nac on the NES. It's very simple and casual friendly, but still really fun and enjoyable by a hardcore audience.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps Live a Live is a game you should try. It's a translated Square game and I've had fun playing what few chapters I have done already. Sutte Hakkun is also pretty fun and simple to play.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 17, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.
> ...



Generally I'd agree. Racers are one of the few existing genres that developed better gameplay when 3D graphics came in.

Mario Kart SNES isn't all that bad though. It was one of the decent 2D racers. I still play it from time to time, but it really doesn't stand the test of time very well. F-Zero, now there's a 2D racer that still holds its own today. Too bad there's no multiplayer


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.


I always preferred Street Racer to that.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 17, 2012)

Using savestates turns any hardcore SNES game into a casual experience.

EDIT: so sorry if my response is wildly off-topic, please report my response for immediate and embarrassing moderation.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 17, 2012)

Anything Super Mario and Smash TV


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 17, 2012)

Bubsy maybe. My mom used to play that a lot.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Wait couldnt you kinda play the DKC games coop?


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Wait couldnt you kinda play the DKC games coop?


It was still only one person playing at a time but at least you were both playing the same game and you could swap without restarting the level IIRC.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Bubsy maybe. My mom used to play that a lot.


I don't recommend anyone play that horrible piece of shit.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 17, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said Super Mario Kart yet? Weird.
> ...


The original Super Mario Kart is an exception to that rule. If it even is a rule. It contains all the competitive fun of any of the Mario Kart series. Hills are not integral to the gameplay.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 17, 2012)

There's a lot of different things that can fit into the "2D Racing" description



Spoiler: top down














Spoiler: angle down













Spoiler: side scroller













Spoiler: fake 3D










and what Mario Kart fits into :


Spoiler: 3D plane










which is probably the best although it's not quite to the 3D level of



Spoiler: Stunt Race FX










Which was my personal favorite as far as SNES racers but Mario Kart was in the category that was much closer to 3D than anything ELSE on the SNES besides FX chip games.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 17, 2012)

Tetris Attack, Aladdin, TMNT IV: Turtles in Time, Any Bomberman title, Sunset Riders, SMW2: Yoshi's Island, Goof Troop (hidden gem), Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers: The Movie (just... trust me on this one, its pretty fun), Magical Quest: Starring Mickey Mouse (and Mickey Mania), E.V.O. Search of Eden, Animaniacs, as mentioned before Uniracers and any Kirby game (Dream Course for the ultimate casual experience), Super Back to the Future Part II, Pocky & Rocky I & II, Cool Spot (anyone remember this one?), Aero the Acro-bat,...  there's just too many.

Aww man, now I want to play.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice one, Mars_X. I was going to suggest Tetris attack and Turtles in time as well (I still play tetris attack on pretty much any emulator I can find).I've heard some good things about your other mentions as well (okay, except Power rangers  but I'll believe you. Back then, movie/television tie-in games weren't the garbage they are today).


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Oct 20, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > GamerzHell9137 said:
> ...



This. This is what I used to play MP on my DS anyways, if your emulator doesn't support a mouse. Not easy to draw with but it gets it to work.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 30, 2012)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> This. This is what I used to play MP on my DS anyways, if your emulator doesn't support a mouse. Not easy to draw with but it gets it to work.


Use the original non-joypad-hacked version of Mario Paint on SNEmulDS v0.5 Beta. Press L+R+Start+Up or maybe L+R+Start+Down, I forgot which one flips the screens and which one enters mouse mode. Enjoy.

See my demo at 

Oh, great, so GBATemp now automatically turns links into Youtube videos and doesn't take the timestamp into account.  Whatever.  Skip to exactly the 9 minute mark in that video, as that's when I demonstrate the Mario Paint thing.


----------



## Orc (Oct 30, 2012)

How about co-op beat'em ups?
Capcom has a few fun ports for the SNES; Captain Commando, The King of Dragons, Final Fight 2/3, Knights of the Round, etc.

You can't go wrong with Super Mario Kart. Only assholes hate that game.


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

i was amazed to see how long it took someone to mention *Donkey Kong Country* 1 (medium) 2 (hard) 3 (easy)

also, any chance they'd play any of the Mega Man games?

btw, sorry to hear you'll be playing SNES games on a PS2 controller. it's like masturbating with a chainsaw.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 30, 2012)

That actually sounds like it'd be pretty fun, like rubbing a super hard vibrating dildo in your sensitive spots ...


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> That actually sounds like it'd be pretty fun, like rubbing a super hard vibrating dildo in your sensitive spots ...


lol, well there's people for everything XD


----------



## Zero (Oct 30, 2012)

Umihara Kawase.

Oh wait, I thought you said hardcore. Nevermind


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

can one be a hardcore(ly) casual player?

or maybe casually hardcore ?


----------



## Fazermint (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a list, some might be mentioned already because I didn't read all the comments.

- Aladdin
- Donkey Kong Country series (3 games)
- Do-Re-Mi Fantasy - Milon's Quest (japanese game, look for the translation)
- Final Fantasy - Mystic Quest (beginner-level rpg)
- Disney's Magical Quest series:
     *1st game: The Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse 
     *2nd game: The Great Circus Mystery starring Mickey & Minnie
     *3rd game: Mickey & Donald's Magical Adventure (japanese, look for the translation)
- Super Castlevania IV
- Super Mario All-Stars
- Super Mario Kart
- Super Mario World 
- Yoshi's Island


----------



## redfalcon (Nov 1, 2012)

Uh, I think a lot of the games mentioned here are anything but casual. The DKCs have pretty hefty levels by todays measures and without nostalgia goggles. Same with the Mario platformers and Castlevania. Unless he has the same frustration tolerance as kids in the 90s, he probably won't have that much fun with them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 1, 2012)

I suggest SNES Sports




Fazermint said:


> - Super Castlevania IV


how in the hell that game is casual?!


----------



## Cyan (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll list a lot of them, just try them or check on youtube first to see if you like them.
Edit: difficulty based on what I remember when I played them 20 years ago.

*Beatm'em All:*
TMNT IV ~ Turtle in Time (funny and not too hard. Co-op, you can finish the game in one session without problem)

*Casual Plateformer:*
Asterix & Obelix
Bubsy
Chuck Rock
Cool spot
Earthworm Jim
Super James Pond II (or 3)

*Maybe a little hard for today's specs : *
Donkey Kong Country (already mentioned as a hard one, but it was a good one back then. I suggest you try it and make your own decision, that's what game lists are for)
Hook
Indiana Jones Trilogy (greatest adventure)
Inspector Gadget
Tiny toons
Road Runner
Super Adventure Island

*More plateform adventure*, still enough casual for you?:
Adam's Family (the first one. jump on enemies head like mario)

*Plateform Puzzle:*
Lost Vinking

*less known games:*
Go go Ackman (plateformer)
Super Bonk (plateformer)

*Harder, not casual/plateformer:*
Starwars games (plateformer/Mode-7. very hard)
Jurassic Park (top down action)
Pocky & Rocky (top down action/shooter in Co-op)
Pop n Twinbee (Co-op Shootem up)



For the fun, you wouldn't pass level 1! (Challenge accepted?)
Super Ghouls and Ghost


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2012)

Donkey Kong Country (series), incredibly hard like everyone says here, but just use savestates and you'll enjoy it. The music alone is superb, enough to give you goosebumps. GREAT game, even now.


----------



## Fazermint (Nov 1, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> how in the hell that game is casual?!


By casual, I understand a game you can jump right into without having to be deeply involved with the plot or having to be particularly good at to enjoy. By this logic, Super Castlevania IV is a casual game. I don't agree with the distinction between casual/hardcore by terms of difficulty.
REGARDLESS, it's an enjoyable game no matter what category it falls into.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't know how everybody is finding Donkey Kong Country difficult, some levels can be challenging but I thought they was all relatively easy enough


----------



## Fazermint (Nov 1, 2012)

clarky said:


> Don't know how everybody is finding Donkey Kong Country difficult, some levels can be challenging but I thought they was all relatively easy enough


I agree. The DKC games are easily doable if you're not bad with platformers in general (which some people are).


----------



## redfalcon (Nov 1, 2012)

clarky said:


> Don't know how everybody is finding Donkey Kong Country difficult, some levels can be challenging but I thought they was all relatively easy enough



I'd like to see somebody who has never played it before beat Barrel Cannon Canyon or Mine Cart Carnage without running out of lives at least once. Seriously, a lot of levels require exact memorization and there are a lot of cheap situations. If you played it through several times you will find it of course easy, but DKC series is a prime example of Nintendo Hard.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 1, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> I'd like to see somebody who has never played it before beat Barrel Cannon Canyon or Mine Cart Carnage without running out of lives at least once. Seriously, a lot of levels require exact memorization and there are a lot of cheap situations. If you played it through several times you will find it of course easy, but DKC series is a prime example of Nintendo Hard.


 
I dunno man, games like Kid Icarus on the Nes I would say is a prime case of being hard or difficult. Those 2 levels yes are challenging ones but I wouldn't say its a case of banging your head against the wall frustration or anything.

Still it will always differ from person to person how easy or how hard a game is


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, I think for casual gamers you can get many cartoons based games:
- Animaniacs (Hard, has 2 player co-op)
- Goof Troop (Easy and way more fun in 2 player co-op)
- Pipe Dream (2 player co-op as well! Very addicting)
- Mickey to Donald:Magical Adventure 3 (Really good japan only game, played it on my american snes btw. Best 2 player co-op there is! Don't miss this one)
- Bomberman (This one has 5 player support and it's highly recommended)
- Super Mario Kart (It is Mario Kart, should I even say why it's good? Worth metioning the battle mode)
- Tiny Toons Adventure Wacky Sports Challenge (Highly recommended, it's like a snes Mario Party. I think it has 4 player support)
- Top Gear (Classic 2d racing game, I liked it)

I have played all of these games except for Bomberman as a child on my snes. Good Memories! ^^

Btw, I don't agree with people criticizing the Super Mario Kart game, not only is one of the best snes games, it's also the best Mario Kart game, best snes game and best game ever, at least imo. It has a funny gameplay, it's more skill focused then any other Mario Kart and it has balanced items. (no blue shell)


----------



## Orc (Nov 1, 2012)

Fazermint said:


> - Aladdin
> *snip*
> - Disney's Magical Quest series:
> *1st game: The Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse
> ...


Capcom's Disney games are awesome. Second and third Magical Quest games are co-op awesomeness too!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 1, 2012)

clarky said:


> Don't know how everybody is finding Donkey Kong Country difficult, some levels can be challenging but I thought they was all relatively easy enough


 
Would say it's easy, it's more like a more challenging platformer, but not that hard as people say.



redfalcon said:


> I'd like to see somebody who has never played it before beat Barrel Cannon Canyon or Mine Cart Carnage without running out of lives at least once.


 
Seriously, a game that someone never dies os have at least some kind of difficulty is not that good. That's one of the reasons Portal 2 is one of my favorite more recent game.


----------



## redfalcon (Nov 1, 2012)

True





RodrigoDavy said:


> Seriously, a game that someone never dies os have at least some kind of difficulty is not that good. That's one of the reasons Portal 2 is one of my favorite more recent game.



This is perfectly fine, but since you only can save every couple of levels, you have to repeat them if you run out of lives. I haven't played Portal 2 (but 1 and every HL game), but I assume that there's a checkpoint in every room. And you have quicksaves.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 1, 2012)

redfalcon said:


> True
> 
> This is perfectly fine, but since you only can save every couple of levels, you have to repeat them if you run out of lives.


Guess, you have a point there.



redfalcon said:


> I haven't played Portal 2 (but 1 and every HL game), but I assume that there's a checkpoint in every room. And you have quicksaves.


 
When I mentioned Portal 2, I was thinking about how many times I got stuck on the game because of being unable to solve some puzzle. When you manage to finish a game that challenges you this way it's much more awesome.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 2, 2012)

Action Pachcio is pretty fun but difficult. It would probably appeal to a casual gamer for a few minutes at least. Then they might just go "well that was fun" but give up, like I did! Or they might have more staying power than me so...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 2, 2012)

Fazermint said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how everybody is finding Donkey Kong Country difficult, some levels can be challenging but I thought they was all relatively easy enough
> ...


For me, the casual games I listed are more "games known by everyone back then". The games that were popular enough to be known by most people. these games are the one that are funnier to play, were tested in video game magazines, etc.
Hard or not is not a problem, we don't know how good he is and maybe he will not find them hard.

I know more obscure games, but I think it's best to let him discover the known/popular games.


----------



## Fazermint (Nov 2, 2012)

Cyan said:


> For me, the casual games I listed are more "games known by everyone back then". The games that were popular enough to be known by most people. these games are the one that are funnier to play, were tested in video game magazines, etc.
> Hard or not is not a problem, we don't know how good he is and maybe he will not find them hard.
> 
> I know more obscure games, but I think it's best to let him discover the known/popular games.


I must disagree. Connecting game popularity to game enjoyability is not something I agree with (otherwise the term "hidden gem" wouldn't exist). To be honest, among the games you've listed, I only knew DKC back when the SNES was the current console. But what I'm trying to say is that popularity shouldn't be brought into the equation; enjoyability is what counts. Regardless, OP should just get both the games you listed and the ones I listed


----------



## Tsuteto (Nov 8, 2012)

3 games for the SNES my family loved:

Tetris Attack
Dr Mario & Tetris
Uniracers

I think any Mario game has been beat to death, and therefore not worth mentioning again... oh wait...


----------

